# colorado ghost towns



## wonder (May 28, 2017)

how many every stayed in the old ghost towns in the colorado rockys ?


----------



## Grubblin (May 29, 2017)

Are you looking to stay in one, or looking for stories?


----------



## CricketsChirping (May 29, 2017)

I'm curious myself, I've thought about staying at one or even making my own in some little forest area. i suppose just do some online research and maybe ask people in nearby towns why it's abandoned. then Own that and build a castle, raise your own mud military or enemy type repellent, uh.. enjoy?


----------



## Grubblin (May 29, 2017)

Colorado probably has more ghost towns than any state out there. California has got to be close though. There are complete books about just Colorado ghost towns at the library with maps. If you go, have a four wheel drive vechile and know how to use it. The towns are miles into the wilderness and you're lucky if they have a road to them. Two, be prepared to freeze half to death before you decide to leave only two hours after dark. Most Colorado ore was at extremely high elevations so the town was near the mine. The daytime heat shoots off the top of a mountain at dark, dropping the temps 40 degrees or more. I've stayed the night in MT, NM, & AZ ghost towns just fine but I've never stuck out a Colorado night up there (silverton area mostly). Three, many ghost towns in CO are still snowed in, they will be for a couple of months, I was just in Silverton last and all the roads out of town are closed except the highway.Hope this helps and sorry to disappoint but I've never seen anything in a ghost town that I haven't at other high elevation places. It's an extremely cool vibe to be in the middle of something like that and I highly recommend it.


----------



## wonder (May 31, 2017)

i stayed in a few just wondering if anyone else did


----------



## fallingseastar (Jul 14, 2017)

Sounds dope.


----------

